# lets see some huntin camps.



## 7 point (Jun 25, 2019)

Post some pics of your camps I don't have one yet but hope to in a few years .


----------



## humdandy (Jun 25, 2019)

http://forum.gon.com/threads/general-weather-topics-2019.941330/


----------



## specialk (Jun 25, 2019)

humdandy said:


> http://forum.gon.com/threads/general-weather-topics-2019.941330/


 
good info!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2019)

specialk said:


> good info!



perfect!  very helpful


----------



## 7 point (Jun 26, 2019)

I just wanted to see what some of yall are using rather it be a trailor of a building.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm hoping to buy some hunting property in the next few years.
I've thought about buying a couple of portable sheds, put them facing each other with a covered porch between.


----------



## 7 point (Jun 26, 2019)

That would be a nice set up.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'm hoping to buy some hunting property in the next few years.
> I've thought about buying a couple of portable sheds, put them facing each other with a covered porch between.


I've seen that. They use a couple job site trailers with a deck and roof between them with a showers house at one end. It was pretty good for an old huntin camp.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 26, 2019)

We have had this thread running for several years showing off deer camps. 

http://forum.gon.com/threads/deer-camp-aka-home-away-from-home-pics.641894/


----------



## humdandy (Jun 26, 2019)

Milkman said:


> We have had this thread running for several years showing off deer camps.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/deer-camp-aka-home-away-from-home-pics.641894/





Milkman said:


> We have had this thread running for several years showing off deer camps.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/deer-camp-aka-home-away-from-home-pics.641894/



This was the link I posted .....or at least tried.  I have no idea why it posted a weather link.  Sorry


----------



## transfixer (Jun 27, 2019)

We lease our property,  so can't do anything there that isn't moveable,   We had a member years back that had one of the portable sheds, 10 x 20 or close to it,   had a rollback wrecker bring it to the club,     the only thing about those is the aluminum material they are made out of is quite thin,  that material for the roof doesn't hold up well to tree limbs falling on it.  

      I like the shipping containers simply because of security,  they can be made quite difficult to break into,


----------



## 7 point (Oct 1, 2019)

Bump


----------



## tr21 (Oct 2, 2019)

shipping container would be the way to go. i saw a tv show where they actually built a house out of 4 of them and you wouldn't know it inside. you could fix the inside the way you want. it's perfect for this no leaks, doesn't burn, you can lock it up and its almost impossible to get into and you can move it if you ever move to another lease. you could have all the comforts of home in a 40 ft one. the back 5ft i'd make into a bathroom, frame it in with a 2x2 wall (don't need 2x4 it's not structural) next 10 ft would be a bedroom, that leaves about 25 ft to make into a kitchen and living room. wire it for a generator and plumb it, put a window a/c and/or wood stove near the middle and bang you wont want to go home. when your ready to leave run the generator out of gas, roll it inside and lock er up. I've thought about getting one at the house for firewood and equipment.


----------

